# Funfair Models



## micronexer (Apr 10, 2012)

I wondered if anyone here does any sort of modelling of funfair rides? I've been doing it for a few years now and thought I'd share it with you guys. I've done various models in the past, including different roller coaster designs, a octopus ride, a 9ft Ferris Wheel, and more. 

Here's a pic of the wheel, which was built over the course of 3 weeks last October and disassembled after a week or so;








Also, this is a design I'm doing now;







Anyone else do (or has done) anything similar? It'd be pretty interesting to see ^_^


----------



## emolover (Apr 10, 2012)

That is incredible! What is it made our of? I a long time ago did this to a much less impressive extent with "kinects".


----------



## micronexer (Apr 10, 2012)

It's all K'Nex, I own about 46,000 pieces and if I had enough space I'd still be getting more ^_^


----------



## ThomasJE (Apr 10, 2012)

Take your cube for a ride on it  And is it me, or does the rollercoaster go out the window?


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Apr 10, 2012)

I've done this stuff before too. I used collect different Knex sets(mostly the roller coaster sets) before I got into cubing. However, I ended up quitting it for 2 years when cubing took up my time. Now I'm currently building a roller coaster in my basement, thanks to nostalgia.


----------



## Bapao (Apr 10, 2012)

*imagines what micronexer could make out of Lego and mentally drifts off topic...*


----------



## micronexer (Apr 10, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> Take your cube for a ride on it  And is it me, or does the rollercoaster go out the window?



Haha, nope the coaster just rests on the window cill 



Ernie Pulchny said:


> I've done this stuff before too. I used collect different Knex sets(mostly the roller coaster sets) before I got into cubing. However, I ended up quitting it for 2 years when cubing took up my time. Now I'm currently building a roller coaster in my basement, thanks to nostalgia.


 
Awesome. pm me a pic or two of it?  



Bapao said:


> *imagines what micronexer could make out of Lego and mentally drifts off topic...*


 
I barely own any Lego, for me it's K'Nex all the way ^_^


----------



## Bapao (Apr 10, 2012)

> *I barely own any Lego*, for me it's K'Nex all the way ^_^



*sheds a tear or two*

Good stuff though. Well done


----------



## Ickathu (Apr 10, 2012)

micronexer said:


> I barely own any Lego, for me it's K'Nex all the way ^_^


 
How dare you? 
I have _loads_ of legos. Honestly, I probably have 1m+ pieces.


----------



## emolover (Apr 10, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> I have _loads_ of legos. Honestly, I probably have *1m+* pieces.


 
One million? 

I call bull****.


----------



## Bapao (Apr 10, 2012)

> emolover: One million?
> 
> I call bull****.


 
Wouldn't be too sure about that luv, although 1m is a big call though...I own around about 30,000 pieces and that sh*t weighs 40kg. *1m* is probably best stashed on the ground floor if anything...


----------



## apoplectic (Apr 11, 2012)

I was never much for knex, I was a lego kid. I got rid of all of them, but I'm starting to collect the architecture models now. I've got the Space Needle, Empire State Building, and Rockafeller Center. I am also trying to track down a red biplane I had when I was a kid back in the late 90's.


----------



## micronexer (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm gonna do some more work on the coaster in the morning, then I should have an update for you guys!


----------

